# Ray Rice?



## Bpruitt (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm of the opinion she wasn't innocent.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Sep 9, 2014)

"Birds of a feather"


----------



## nickel back (Sep 9, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> I'm of the opinion she wasn't innocent.



and........


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 9, 2014)

She married him after the incident.  If it doesn't bother her, then it doesn't bother me.


----------



## mike1225 (Sep 9, 2014)

So y'all are ok if your daughter,sister or Mama's boyfriend knocks them out when they have an argument??


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 9, 2014)

It is what it is, bull.... all around.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> She married him after the incident.  If it doesn't bother her, then it doesn't bother me.



What a moronic way to look at it.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 9, 2014)

Sometimes you just gotta bite your lip, turn and walk away.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 9, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> What a moronic way to look at it.



The moronic thing is to release him and suspend him indefinitely NOW.

The comment above was tongue in cheek.  I wouldn't have had a problem with him being released and banned for life back in February.  We knew that he knocked her out in that elevator.  He said that he knocked her out in that elevator, yet he got a 2 game suspension and Baltimore welcomed him back with open arms.

Fast forward to yesterday.  The video is released to the public (which EVERYBODY knew was gonna happen eventually) and guess what is on the video?  Exactly what everyone knew was on that video.  He knocked her out.

NOW we have to relese him and suspend him indefinitely.  Why?  What has changed since Feb?  Nothing.  I will bet you anything that the NFL had already seen that video.  If TMZ got their hands on it, you can bet the NFL had it too.  TMZ just sat on it becuse it's a bigger story after the first week of the season than in Feb.

Again, I have no problem with the supension or the team releasing him, but it should have been done in Feb.  Leadership is making a decision and sticking with it.  This is just PR hogwash.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> She married him after the incident.  If it doesn't bother her, then it doesn't bother me.



She married him to get 60or 70 percent of his money when they divorce in 2 years.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 9, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> She married him to get 60or 70 percent of his money when they divorce in 2 years.



I bet now that he's unemployed, she won't put up with getting hit.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 9, 2014)

I heard the Gus Bus was fired up and Gus is trying to determine if there is anyway some eligibility still exist.


----------



## tcward (Sep 9, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> She married him to get 60or 70 percent of his money when they divorce in 2 years.



Yep....now the divorce will come sooner now that the idiot is..



broke. (Maybe he and ol Ray Lewis can hang out more now)


----------



## Dub (Sep 9, 2014)

Say whatever you want about her motives and such.....all you'll have at the end of the day is a bunch of speculation.  That's it.

The facts are that we can clearly see him strike her hard....twice.

Knocked her unconscious. 

He could have killed her.

For all he knew he did.

Did you see how he drug her out and dropped her on her face....then kicked at her?  Others had to come to her aid, because he surely didn't.

Worthless piece of crap.




I'm willing to be this was a pattern of behavior.  Further still I'm betting that it was something he'd seen done by adults and/or family members as a youth.  Guess what, I'm just speculating now, too.


When it comes to the victim in this situation......it's the recipient of the beating.  None of us know her intentions.  If you think you do then you are a complete idiot.


Who knows the reasons women stay with abusive men......the women probably don't fully know, either.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't agree with what he did and really wish at the end you would see someone come up and knock him out.

Yes he was was to blame but she also bears some of the blame for staying with the idiot. I never have nor ever will I understand how a woman can keep putting herself in those situations.


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 9, 2014)

One day I drove down a road and saw a black man and black woman fighting in the street. I drove by, kept going and never looked back.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 9, 2014)

I would love to be broke like Ray Rice

http://www.bing.com/search?q=will+r...y+rice+still+get+paid&sc=0-17&sp=-1&qs=n&sk=#


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 9, 2014)

I think the NFL hasn't thought this rule through.  I've seen men let go from their jobs (who were completely innocent) just because some crazy babie's momma would call the cops every Sunday night just out of spite.  This was in NC, and in NC, if a woman calls the cops and says you assaulted her, you are going to jail, no question.  They knew it was unfounded, we knew it was unfounded, but we couldn't have someone not showing up every Monday morning because they were in jail.


----------



## JHannah92 (Sep 9, 2014)

My thoughts:

What Ray Rice did was despicable. No other way to put it. He deserves all the fallout from his actions. 

What really perplexes me is the NFL's handling of the situation. When the story broke months ago, we knew what happened in that elevator. The league knew what happened. Rice admitted that it happened. And the NFL decided a 2 game suspension was sufficient.  Now a video is released showing the act everyone already KNEW took place, and all of a sudden the league and the Ravens drop the hammer on Ray Rice.

What changed from then to now? I certainly agree Rice deserved far more punishment than what he was initially given. But to come out now and essentially throw the man out of the league makes the commissioner and the team look like a bunch of tools.


----------



## Dub (Sep 10, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> One day I drove down a road and saw a black man and black woman fighting in the street. I drove by, kept going and never looked back.





The fact that you are proud to share that speaks volumes.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 10, 2014)

Leave it to another wife beater to defend Rice.

http://m.espn.go.com/extra/boxing/story?storyId=11498043


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 10, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Leave it to another wife beater to defend Rice.
> 
> http://m.espn.go.com/extra/boxing/story?storyId=11498043



I hope Maidana whoops up on Floyd here in a few days. I get sick of hearing his mouth.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 10, 2014)

He is guilty and should face the full legal repercussions of his actions. He would get probation and 

That said, his job should not be taken away.


----------



## anhieser (Sep 10, 2014)

*,*



Rebel Yell said:


> I bet now that he's unemployed, she won't put up with getting hit.



No she will stay with him.  Now they will draw unemployment and get every government entitlement they can.  We will be buying them phones, healthcare and food.  Then they will have 12 kids for us to support also.  Just saying.   No bitterness here!


----------



## Dub (Sep 10, 2014)

Jeff Phillips said:


> He is guilty and should face the full legal repercussions of his actions. He would get probation and
> 
> That said, his job should not be taken away.





Part of his contract has a stipulation for upholding the personal conduct policy.

He failed to do so.  He took his own job away.

Many of us probably have similar guidelines at work.  I'm positive that my employer acts in a similar fashion as I've seen folks have their employment terminated over a number of situations involving their actions outside of work.


----------



## swamp (Sep 10, 2014)

Dub said:


> The fact that you are proud to share that speaks volumes.



Exactly Wow!


----------



## tcward (Sep 10, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Leave it to another wife beater to defend Rice.
> 
> http://m.espn.go.com/extra/boxing/story?storyId=11498043



What a piece of doesn't matter garbage he is......


----------



## riprap (Sep 11, 2014)

Did  rice serve any time or get charged with anything? Why is it up to the nfl to deal out punishment?  Maybe fbi should be looking into local law enforcement rather then the nfl.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 11, 2014)

riprap said:


> Did  rice serve any time or get charged with anything? Why is it up to the nfl to deal out punishment?  Maybe fbi should be looking into local law enforcement rather then the nfl.



There is an investigation that is being launched.  The claim is that he either would have gotten PTI (pre-trial intervention), or probation.


----------



## riprap (Sep 11, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> There is an investigation that is being launched.  The claim is that he either would have gotten PTI (pre-trial intervention), or probation.



In this world of being politically correct, the NFL is between a rock and a hard place. React too quick quick and you are racist. React too slow and you are incompetent.

This story dominated sports talk radio yesterday. It seems like they are condemning the NFL more than the person who committed the crime.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 11, 2014)

riprap said:


> In this world of being politically correct, the NFL is between a rock and a hard place. React too quick quick and you are racist. React too slow and you are incompetent.
> 
> This story dominated sports talk radio yesterday. It seems like they are condemning the NFL more than the person who committed the crime.



Yep


----------



## Dub (Sep 11, 2014)

Taken from:  http://espn.go.com/espnw/news-comme...meline-nfl-ravens-reactions-ray-rice-incident


Feb. 15, 2014
Rice and Palmer are arrested and charged with simple assault at an Atlantic City casino. The police report state both parties "struck each other with their hands," but that neither suffered any injuries. Rice's lawyer calls the incident a "minor physical altercation."





March 27
Rice is indicted by a grand jury on a charge of third-degree aggravated assault. The charge against Palmer is dropped. Shortly after the new charge is announced, the Ravens issue a statement: "This is part of the due process for Ray. We know there is more to Ray Rice than this one incident."



March 28
One day after the aggravated assault charge, Rice and Palmer get married. The pair was reportedly planning on a summer wedding but moved up the date with no public explanation. ESPN legal analyst Lester Munson states the marriage could complicate the case against Rice if his wife claims spousal privilege.




May 1
Rice pleads not guilty to the aggravated assault charge and applies for a pretrial intervention program. If approved, he will avoid formal prosecution.





May 20
Rice is accepted into the pre-trial program and will avoid prosecution. If he successfully completes the yearlong program, his charge will be dismissed.


----------



## riprap (Sep 11, 2014)

From that timeline, it looks like the Rice's have a good lawyer. I guess the NFL is suppose to accomplish what the justice system could not.


----------



## steeleagle (Sep 11, 2014)

riprap said:


> Why is it up to the nfl to deal out punishment?



You are messing with over a $billion.  That is why!


----------



## riprap (Sep 11, 2014)

steeleagle said:


> You are messing with over a $billion.  That is why!



It would be kind of hard to play from a jail cell.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 11, 2014)

riprap said:


> It would be kind of hard to play from a jail cell.



Ever seen the movie "The Longest Yard"?

It's a good chance that Rice was never punished when he was in college.  

He's a THUG plain and simple.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Sep 11, 2014)

So Bobby Cox-Now Hall of Fame Braves Baseball Manager-beat his wife-cops were called-etc... and right into the Hall Of Fame-First Ballot....Seems Ironic Some How....


----------



## injun joe (Sep 11, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> So Bobby Cox-Now Hall of Fame Braves Baseball Manager-beat his wife-cops were called-etc... and right into the Hall Of Fame-First Ballot....Seems Ironic Some How....



Exactly. Talk radio is abuzz with people condemning Ray Rice but three weeks ago those same fools were drooling over Bobby Cox.
One of them said today after some other athlete had said he had seen worse, that you can't condemn someone for saying what they feel is the truth. This is two days after they roasted Bruce Levinson for his email about raising attendance at the Hawks games.
They're idiots.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 11, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> So Bobby Cox-Now Hall of Fame Braves Baseball Manager-beat his wife-cops were called-etc... and right into the Hall Of Fame-First Ballot....Seems Ironic Some How....



Same with Kirby Puckett.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 11, 2014)

I reckon at some point you gotta draw a line in the sand...but it sure is a crooked line. Could be that visual effect coming into play.


----------



## Dub (Sep 11, 2014)

Zero tolerance should be the standard when there is irrefutable evidence such as there is in this current incident.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 11, 2014)

Dub said:


> Zero tolerance should be the standard when there is irrefutable evidence such as there is in this current incident.



Good point,  not saying Cox didn't do it, but he may have just slapped her( which is still wrong) but it's still hear say.  This is proof positive.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 11, 2014)

Does anybody else see the irony between the Ray Rice and Penn State debacles?


----------

